# Fight Coreography



## DJDragon (Jun 30, 2002)

Anyone tried it.  I've done two scenes with two different friends.  Learnt alot from the first one.  This new one involves more punching and practical attacks.

Although it does hurt a bit more. 

Anyone else had experience with fight coreography?


----------



## ECYili (Jul 3, 2002)

Very little.  I tried to do a lightsabre fight for some friends of mine that were trying to do a Star Wars fan film.  It turned out ok but I wished it was better

I also tried to come up with one for a demo our martial arts school was doing.  Thankfully it only had to be like minute and half long.  It was pretty tuff for me to get things going.  But I found it easier for me if someone started an idea, that way I could expand and evolve the idea alot more than trying to come up with something out of the air.

Dan


----------



## DJDragon (Jul 4, 2002)

Hmm, the new one I've done, I totally created and drew up in my mind before telling my friend.  I'm pretty obsesive so if ever I see somebody do a kick I'll store it away in my brain.

Sometimes my friend don't do things right and I get pissed off.  :soapbox: Thats cos I'm so damn picky.

Funny thing is, after my martial arts movie project, bunch of friends and I are making several Star Wars movies, from Ep 7-12 so far.  We have alot of 2 on 1 lightsabre scenes so those will be very difficult.

I'm just dissappointed that my friends aren't as dedicated as I and don't wanna practise as much as I do.


----------

